# How would i know the difference between dissociative amnesia and depersonalization



## Olivia (Aug 8, 2010)

does feeling like an infant all the time qualify? i'm kind of serious


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Olives said:


> does feeling like an infant all the time qualify? i'm kind of serious


This link might help - an overview of dissociative disorders: http://strangerinthemirror.com/dissociative.html

From the page:
_Dissociative Amnesia
A defining characteristic of dissociative, amnesia is the inability to recall important personal information. This common dissociative disorder is regularly encountered in hospital emergency rooms and is usually caused by a single stressful event. Dissociative amnesia is often seen in the victims of single severe traumas such as an automobile accident (forgotten details might include one's actions immediately before an auto accident in which the person with the disorder was involved). The condition is often seen in wartime; witnessing a violent crime or encountering a natural disaster may also trigger dissociative amnesia._

When you look at DD-NOS on the site bare in mind they are going to review that in the new version of the DSM. The bit about "DR without DP" is probably coming out and moving into DPD. Dreamchild's blog has a link to the DSM working group if you're interested.

*Feelinga different ages* could be part of DID/MPD (and to a lesser degree in DD-NOS) when you switch from one part to another but you'd also be losing time if it were that. You might find things in your closet that are clearly yours but you don't recall buying. You might meet people who act like they're your friends but you've never met. People might tell you of things you've done but you don't recall. 
The age differences are also commonly experienced in complex PTSD. A lot of others here should have more of an idea re that.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I have dissociative amnesia for certain traumatic times in my life. There is a period of my life around age 17/18 that I just don't remember. I got pregnant as a teen and had my daughter when I was 17. I have no memories of her between age 6 months and 2 years. None. I also don't remember things that happened during that time. My family always thought that I was lying. Like that I just didn't want to talk about stuff but I seriously do not remember. Another instance is my wedding to my ex husband. I remember sitting in the room before the wedding and I remember being at a restaurant after the wedding but none of the wedding. It's completely blank. Also, two weeks ago, I suddenly remembered the death of my dad's mom. That, by far, was the most disturbing instance because I was there and experienced it and then, 7 years later, I suddenly realized that I had completely forget about it. It really shook me because I had just gone along with no idea that it happened.

Having dp is a whole other ball park. While you do forget your life before dp when you get dp, there is a whole lot of other stuff that goes along with it like feeling like you don't know who you are or where you are at, that yourself is not real, etc.


----------



## maxs (Dec 18, 2010)

in what sense do you mean feeling like an infant? like when you feel helpless? be more specific. thank you.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 8, 2010)

i think i needed/need attention drawn to something while still having no idea about what was happening to me. it has felt like PTSD and dissociation because the flashbacks of my own mental state didnt feel like me, or felt like i was slowly "disapearing" and i was kind of pissed overall because the suggestion of depersonalization was illogical to myself. i think i said infant to descirbe the lack of background and detatchment, but maybe i was just happy i understood something.


----------



## crystal13 (Jun 19, 2011)

I also recognize this feeling of having become an infant. Even in my best days when I did not have DP etc , I never felt like an independant adult so there must always have been something going on. Now it has gone out of bounds completely. it is shameful to be an adult yet to behave , feel and act uncontrollably like an irresponsible child and have your environment treated you like one, too. I wish to God something could be done about this for I truly hate my own personality. Like a huge unwanted ego consisting of an inner entity which completely controls your being. It burns.


----------

